# psicoanalisi



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

*Mi sembrano osservazioni interessanti. Fanno parte di un più ampio ariticolo sulle fantasie.*
http://www.psicoanalisi.it/psicoanalisi/osservatorio/articoli/osserva1124.htm
Le persone dimostrano reazioni difformi di fronte all'idea di una relazione qualsiasi, ma sono più propense a condannare quelle che non rispettano determinati canoni validi, sia all'interno che al di fuori dei legami coniugali. Anche la stessa tipologia relazionale può differire potendosi riconoscere, a seconda del coinvolgimento, delle relazioni emotive disgiunte dal contatto genitale, dei rapporti sessuali fini a se stessi, delle situazioni in cui entrambi gli aspetti rientrano a pieno titolo.
Anette Lawson, in "_Adultery: an analysis of love and betrayal_" (1988), propende per una distinzione di infedeltà nascosta al coniuge (adulterio tradizionale o infedeltà convenzionale), una infedeltà in cui il coniuge ne è a conoscenza, e che segue una gradualità, per cui l'adulterio viene tollerato o persino ricambiato (adulterio parallelo, ovvero infedeltà reciproca), un'infedeltà ricercata da entrambi (sotto forma di "apertura" della coppia), alla quale addirittura i fedifraghi possono partecipare insieme con modalità di scambio (adulteri consensuali, ovvero infedeltà ricreative). In ogni caso è sempre difficile trovare delle coppie che conducano la propria vita coniugale in maniera perfettamente uguale.
Don-David Listerman, autore di "_Infidelity: a survival guide_" (1998), propone una classificazione a seconda della durata (a breve o a lungo termine), della segretezza, del coinvolgimento emotivo, con o senza contatto fisico, omo- o etero, intrecciata con una o più persone. Questo elenco si conclude con la *tipologia dell'adulterio: esplorativo (quando serve ad assaggiare qualcosa che non sia la solita minestra), d'uscita (una scusa per terminare la relazione precedente), di rappresaglia (occhio per occhio, dente per dente, "corna per corna") ed infine quell'infedeltà che serve da "tripode", in quanto esorcizza la paura di essere soverchiati dal coniuge o di trovarsi in una situazione di eccessiva intimità, o sudditanza.*
Vi sono degli eventi significativi della vita che costituiscono fattori di rischio parecchio influenti. I tradimenti svolgono una funzione, a dir poco, creativa che viene assolta per la soddisfazione di bisogni altrimenti frustrati. Una manifestazione di aggressività rivolta contro il partner, o contro se stessi, con lo scopo di minare la stabilità della vita coniugale; una manifestazione di desiderabilità, di affermazione sessuale, o di esercizio interpersonale; imitazione, identificazione con genitori altrettanto infedeli; una protezione contro l'ansia di essere assorbiti per intero dal partner; una difesa maniacale contro la prospettiva depressogena; quanto meno, altresì, una comunicazione di disagio.


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Dicembre 2008)

Molto interessante.
Ma alla fine, mi par di capire, non c'è alcuna infedeltà "positiva" rispetto al rapporto da cui si evade. Insomma il tradimento fa sempre male al rapporto fisso di coppia.
Insomma chi sta bene con l'altro non tradisce.
E l'adulterio esplorativo?
Mi piacerebbe approfondire il tema (in senso teorico intendo).


----------



## Old sperella (28 Dicembre 2008)

Interessante , mi sono identificata anche nella categoria .


----------



## Old belledejour (29 Dicembre 2008)

A me sembrano conclusioni un tantino affrettate.


----------



## Old oscar (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mi sembrano osservazioni interessanti. Fanno parte di un più ampio ariticolo sulle fantasie.*
> http://www.psicoanalisi.it/psicoanalisi/osservatorio/articoli/osserva1124.htm
> Le persone dimostrano reazioni difformi di fronte all'idea di una relazione qualsiasi, ma sono più propense a condannare quelle che non rispettano determinati canoni validi, sia all'interno che al di fuori dei legami coniugali. Anche la stessa tipologia relazionale può differire potendosi riconoscere, a seconda del coinvolgimento, delle relazioni emotive disgiunte dal contatto genitale, dei rapporti sessuali fini a se stessi, delle situazioni in cui entrambi gli aspetti rientrano a pieno titolo.
> Anette Lawson, in "_Adultery: an analysis of love and betrayal_" (1988), propende per una distinzione di infedeltà nascosta al coniuge (adulterio tradizionale o infedeltà convenzionale), una infedeltà in cui il coniuge ne è a conoscenza, e che segue una gradualità, per cui l'adulterio viene tollerato o persino ricambiato (adulterio parallelo, ovvero infedeltà reciproca), un'infedeltà ricercata da entrambi (sotto forma di "apertura" della coppia), alla quale addirittura i fedifraghi possono partecipare insieme con modalità di scambio (adulteri consensuali, ovvero infedeltà ricreative). In ogni caso è sempre difficile trovare delle coppie che conducano la propria vita coniugale in maniera perfettamente uguale.
> ...


solo 4 categorie ?

mah, forse il modo migliore per capire come è una pietanza è di assaggiarne un poco ?
leggere libri di cucina non dà le stesse senzazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

C'è il link che rimanda all'articolo che è molto più ampio.
Mi sembrava questa parte interessante per stimolare ognuno a riflessioni personali sul proprio tipo di tradimento fatto o subito.


----------



## Old Benedetto (29 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> A me sembrano conclusioni un tantino affrettate.


Sarebbe bello e costruttivo se esplicitassi, condividendole con gli altri, queste legittime critiche.


----------



## Old sperella (29 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Interessante , mi sono identificata anche nella categoria .


Mi auto - quoto per correggermi . Non mi sono identificata in una categoria bensì nella funzione del tradimento .
Per ciò che riguarda quello subìto , sono perplessa .


----------



## Lettrice (29 Dicembre 2008)

Io sono stata tradritrice d'uscita e di rappresaglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Su chi mi ha tradita quasi non ho dubbio... l'ultima


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Dicembre 2008)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello e costruttivo se esplicitassi, condividendole con gli altri, queste legittime critiche.


Ci devo riflettere e leggere l'articolo per intere, il primo impatto è stato questo.


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2008)

*insomma...*

.... sinceramente questa del tradimento "creativo" mi mancava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo, e lo dico con il massimo rispetto, che molte persone scrivono di un argomento ma non é detto che espongano o esternino inpressioni più valide e pregnanti di quelle che ho letto spesso qui dentro e che molti utenti hanno scritto facendo una analisi o addirittura un'autoanalisi.
Mi sbaglierò, ma nulla rende più esperti che "passarci" in certe esperienze e, in modo attivo o passivo, provare le mille sfumature della realtà vissuta.
Ritengo che spesso le impressioni personali scritte da chi ha esperienza di un fatto (tradimento) siano basilari e forniscano più spunti di qualunque testo di psicologia... é realtà sul campo, applicata a casi specifici, non generalizzazione.
Chiedo scusa a chi potrebbe darmi della supponente, ma dopo tanti anni di forum, raramente ho letto nei libri cose più nuove, analitiche e approfondite di quelle che ho letto appunto dall'utenza dei forum. Certe persone qui entrate, e faccio qualche nome a caso: Grande, Persa, Rita, Amarax, B.D., Lettrice, Fedifrago, Giusy... e molte altre persone che non nomino per correntezza, mi hanno insegnato molto sui gradi umani di sensibilità, di reattività e di percezione dei sentimenti, assai più di mille testi di psicologia.
La psicologia é come un testo di architettura, offre le basi per capire l'architettura esistenziale, da quelle poi ognuno decide quale sia la "costruzione" che più le é confacente o decide come variare tale costruzione se non é più efficace o rispondente...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... sinceramente questa del tradimento "creativo" mi mancava...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Già Fa diceva che star qui vale più di una psicoterapia.
Ma la parte riportata era solo un minimo estratto di un lungo articolo centrato sulle fantasie e sulla necessità delle stesse e sull'inopportunità di realizzarle e dei significati profondi delle stesse. 
Spunti per riflessioni ulteriori e ...più approfondite nostre


----------

